# ACORN again



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://biggovernment.com/

Watch the video on here. It's interesting. The guy goes in and tells him the lady he is with is a prostitute and he is her pimp. They need housing. They are bringing in a dozen girls from (South America somewhere) age 13 to 16. The lady at ACORN says use them as dependents and write it off his taxes. Don't let anyone know that underage kids are working. She gives them advise on a home, avoiding taxes etc, and does not care about the prostitution or the under age children he claims he will use.

Nice bunch of people at ACORN. Aren't we all happy they get billions in stimulus pay back from Obama?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, Acorn is just the tip of the "green jobs" scam.....


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

hunter9494

What does prostitutuion have to do with "green jobs"?

Oh, wait a minute I get it, the underage girls are from the Amazon rain forest. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the underage girls are from the Amazon rain forest.


 :rollin: I can't remember if it was even close, but that was funny. I'm glad it was the first post I read this morning. Starting out the day with a laugh is good. :beer:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

Acorn fired the two women from the video. More than likely moved them to another location in the Acorn empire.

Lets see if an investigation on these two ever happens.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see it is making the news in many places now. Drudge has a number of news outlets carrying it. I see the underage girls were supposed to be from El Salvador.
Yup, ACORN where Obama grew his radical roots.



> (CNN) -- Two employees at the Baltimore, Maryland, branch of the liberal community organizing group ACORN were caught on tape allegedly offering advice to a pair posing as a pimp and prostitute on setting up a prostitution ring and evading the IRS.
> 
> The footage, which appears to have been edited in places, was recorded and posted online Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildwidgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

From little acorns, mighty marxists grow. They just got thrown off the census squad, so none of those slimeballs will be showing up at our doors in 2010. Now we need to make sure they don't get a dime of that $8.35 billion they were slated to receive.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Bowstring said:


> Acorn fired the two women from the video. More than likely moved them to another location in the Acorn empire.
> 
> Lets see if an investigation on these two ever happens.


That ain't all the ACORN related firing. More good riddance... and don't let the door hit ya in the azz on the way out!



> *Census Bureau severs ties with ACORN in 2010 count*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090911/ap_on_go_ot/us_census_acorn
> By HOPE YEN, Associated Press Writer Hope Yen, Associated Press Writer - 58 mins ago
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

API said:


> Bowstring said:
> 
> 
> > Acorn fired the two women from the video. More than likely moved them to another location in the Acorn empire.
> ...


Sweet! Patriots will take back the liberties, unless we forget what was and is in progress. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Apparently they did the same thing in a Washington DC ACORN office with similar results. On top of which, they have that ACORN individual soliciting them to join ACORN, which is apparently illegal.

The "unbiased" media however is not, I repeat NOT attacking ACORN, rather, their going after the "undercover" persons in the videos. :eyeroll: :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The "unbiased" media however is not, I repeat NOT attacking ACORN, rather, their going after the "undercover" persons in the videos.


How do we stop the slobs in the media? I wish we had a few town halls left. I hope someone finds a way to stomp on these low lives. I guess one thing we do is don't buy papers, and turn on FOX news.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > The "unbiased" media however is not, I repeat NOT attacking ACORN, rather, their going after the "undercover" persons in the videos.
> 
> 
> How do we stop the slobs in the media? I wish we had a few town halls left. I hope someone finds a way to stomp on these low lives. I guess one thing we do is don't buy papers, and turn on FOX news.


Giving the "unbiased" media the benefit of the doubt, it is hard to report on something and keep your bias out of it. However, anyone that claims there ISN'T bias in the media needs to clean the sh*t out of their head.

Whats really despicable of the whole thing, is people defending the ACORN employees who are trying to help someone wanting to get involved in CHILD PROSTITUTION!!! I mean my god. Spin it however you may, the "unbiased" media is defending ACORN saying "no aid was actually given", but, ideas were put forth, a conversation did take place on how to cover up a CHILD PROSTITUTION ring. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

So sad.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> ...Giving the "unbiased" media the benefit of the doubt, it is hard to report on something and keep your bias out of it. However, anyone that claims there ISN'T bias in the media needs to clean the sh*t out of their head.


What's becoming more and more evident is that thanks to forums, blogs and even Fox News, the MSM has become irrelevant. Think about it, excepting mindless sheep, who really watches (or reads) that sh*t any more? Hey, I canceled my subscriptions to the big city newspaper and weekly news magazine last year. I'm not unique, so have most others. I have fiber optic TV, so the networks can kiss my butt. Right now the MSM is focused upon a market of eyeballs connected to minds not capable of critical thought. Sooner or later the MSM will realize this is a road to nowhere. The only question is when. For now the MSM serves to only to make noise. ...but then, so does a fart.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

CABLE NEWS RACE
THURSDAY NITE, SEPT 10

FOXNEWS O'REILLY 3,609,000
FOXNEWS BECK 3,340,000
FOXNEWS HANNITY 2,986,000
FOXNEWS GRETA 2,522,000
FOXNEWS BAIER 2,362,000
FOXNEWS SHEP 2,040,000
MSNBC OLBERMANN 1,573,000
MSNBC MADDOW 1,164,000
CNN KING 965,000
MSNBC HARDBALL 882,000
MSNBC SCHULTZ 734,000
CNN COOPER 691,000

What a laughing stock the last 6 are. I wonder how many points channel surfing contributed to these 6.


----------

